# Archives: OCTOBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Nov 2, 2006)

Vote your favorite now for October POTM!

NOW WITH A TPF PRIZE FOR POTM WINNERS!

View nominations here



:mrgreen:


----------



## Mohain (Nov 2, 2006)

Very difficult choice. Will have to mull it over for a couple of days


----------



## Arch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is a tough month..... as usual  .... so many good entries....:thumbup:


----------



## Andrew Snyder (Nov 15, 2006)

It's Sycamore Gap for me. I can't scroll the nominations thread without having my breath taken. It's such an amazing photo. Completely surreal.


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Nov 18, 2006)

This was a tough choice for me until *BLAM!* One particular image just leaped out at me and smacked me right between the eyes.


----------



## rmh159 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah this is the first time I've checked out the contest threads and was thoroughly impressed.  Talk about inspirational... I'll have to get out and start snapping away this weekend.  :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2006)

Archangel, when does the voting close??


----------



## neogfx (Nov 21, 2006)

Hedwig by Doenoe GMV. Nice shot.


----------



## tekzero (Nov 21, 2006)

how the hell am i supposed to choose, these are all really great


----------

